# Thetford C200 casette electric pump replacement



## 124978 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello 
I have a Thetford C200 cassette and I bought a new electric pump and now need to install it (the old one was missing so I have no clue how it should be installed). I searched this forum but could not find information about it - I need an electric scheme or some hints, how is the power cable from the car connected to the cassette and where to put the pump. I would be happy to receive some help.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

stormeye2 said:


> Hello
> I have a Thetford C200 cassette and I bought a new electric pump and now need to install it (the old one was missing so I have no clue how it should be installed). I searched this forum but could not find information about it - I need an electric scheme or some hints, how is the power cable from the car connected to the cassette and where to put the pump. I would be happy to receive some help.


Hello Stormeye2, and welcome to the forum.

It is not a job I have needed to do yet, thankfully, but this is the best that I can do for you.

Thetford C200 Series - Repair manuals

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought these connected to the main water pump and therefore didn't have a seperate water pump just an electric valve.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pete4x4 said:


> I thought these connected to the main water pump and therefore didn't have a seperate water pump just an electric valve.


Perhaps the OP means a C2 rather than a C200, as they do have a separate pump.

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Stormeye2

I would be more than willing to give you any help you need on fitting your pump.
I feel it would be easier if i could explain over the phone.

You will find our number in the advertising panel top right.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## 124978 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you all very much for quick help and for the useful links (how come I forgot to check directly at the producer site?..). My friend already managed to install the pump/vent (the thing is here: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3149/664025155.jpg), only problem is that now it fails to turn off and we have to manually disconnect the cables to turn it off, but it is probably due to some switch malfunctioning, should not be hard to find.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

stormeye2 said:


> Thank you all very much for quick help and for the useful links (how come I forgot to check directly at the producer site?..). My friend already managed to install the pump/vent (the thing is here: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3149/664025155.jpg), only problem is that now it fails to turn off and we have to manually disconnect the cables to turn it off, but it is probably due to some switch malfunctioning, should not be hard to find.


Hi there again,

Please can you confirm if your cassette toilet is the C200 series (Swivel Bowl), or the C2 series, (Fixed Bench Bowl)? It would be handy for others to know for future reference and repairs.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 124978 (Jun 24, 2009)

My model is Casette PP C2 L A


----------

